# favorite side dish



## luvs (Dec 19, 2004)

mine are green bean casserole, mashed potatoes and pork gravy, and bread and butter.


----------



## Sarah 1426 (Dec 19, 2004)

I love mashed potatoes and this corn casserole i made for the 1st time on thanksgiving and have made about 3 times since then...


----------



## middie (Dec 20, 2004)

mashed tatos and corn


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 21, 2004)

swiss vegetable medley, which is broccoli and cauliflower mixed with cream of mushroom soup, swiss cheese, french fried onions, pepper, and sour cream.  Then it is topped with more swiss cheese and french fried onions and baked in the oven.

Any kind of rice.  But typically, I prefer brown, wild rice, or a rice medley.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 11, 2005)

My 2 all-time favorites

Potatoes = Roasted with S & P, EVOO, Garlic & Rosemary

Asparagus = Blanched, tossed with butter & S & P....sometimes I may add a little fresh lemon juice


----------



## pdswife (Feb 11, 2005)

Baked potato with too much butter and freshly cooked still warm bacon bits.

Artichokes with butter and mayo for dipping.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Any rice dish. I LOVE rice!


----------



## htc (Feb 11, 2005)

rice or home made mac-n-cheese...no blue box for me, not worth the calories!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 11, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> rice or home made mac-n-cheese...no blue box for me, not worth the calories!



LOL... I love the "blue box" stuff...  
I add mushrooms and sometimes a can of sliced tomatoes.

It's a true comfort food.   I only make it once a year or so though.
I'd sit and eat the whole darn box!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, Sierra! I'm trying your Swiss Veggie Medley tomorrow with Elf's cream soup recipe! Any specifics I should know about?


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 12, 2005)

I double the amount of French Fried Onions.

Swiss Vegetable Medley 

16 Ounces Frozen broccoli and cauliflower combo -- thawed and drained 
1 Can 10 3/4 oz) condensed cream of mushroom soup 
1 cup Shredded swiss cheese 
1/3 Cup Sour cream 
1/4 Teaspoon Black pepper 
1 Can (2.8 oz.) Durkee French Fried Onions 

Combine vegetables, soup, 1/2 cup cheese, sour cream, pepper, and 1/2 can Durkee French Fried Onions. Pour into a 1-quart casserole. Bake, covered, at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Top with remaining cheese and onions; bake, uncovered, 5 minutes longer.


----------



## luvs (Feb 13, 2005)

sounds good, sierra. especially w/ double french fried onions. those are so good.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 13, 2005)

You're the greatest, Sierra! thanks! Double the french fried onions, yeah! Have you had the cheddar flavored french fried onions? Mm, I can eat them as a snack!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2005)

I make a broccoli/cashew casserole wher ethe french fried onions go near the bottom - I bet this would be good with half on top and half "in".


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 13, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> You're the greatest, Sierra! thanks! Double the french fried onions, yeah! Have you had the cheddar flavored french fried onions? Mm, I can eat them as a snack!



No, I have not, but I bet they are good.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 13, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I make a broccoli/cashew casserole wher ethe french fried onions go near the bottom - I bet this would be good with half on top and half "in".



kitchenelf, your recipe sounds good.  Can you please post it?  Thanks!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2005)

here you go SierraCook

Grandma's Broccoli Casserole


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you!!


----------



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 15, 2005)

Zuchini and tomato sauted with garlic. mmmm


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Thank you!!



You are very welcome.  I'm sure this could be lightened up with a cream of mushroom with a "healthy" label - low fat cheese, and I did forget to mention that I try to find lightly salted cashews or even no salt cashews - but those are hard to find.  The lightly definately helps and is better!.


----------

